# Kingston NV1 1 TB



## W1zzard (Dec 29, 2021)

The Kingston NV1 is the company's most affordable M.2 NVMe SSD. Priced at just $85 for the 1 TB version, it offers a tremendous value proposition. Performance numbers in our review of the Kingston NV1 are disappointing though, but the attractive pricing will still make it an option for many.

*Show full review*


----------



## Wooden Law - Black (Dec 29, 2021)

Keep in mind that it uses 96L TLC flash on the 250GB and 500GB SKU.


----------



## Jism (Dec 29, 2021)

Cheap storage. Ideal replacement for traditional harddrive's.


----------



## Readlight (Dec 30, 2021)

Looks like price haw dropped 50 euro for 250 GB SSD.


----------



## Sandbo (Dec 31, 2021)

Looking at the relative performance page, it looks like there is no reason to get this over SN570


----------



## SmokingCrop (Dec 31, 2021)

145 euros for the 2TB model on amazon.de which is quite a bit cheaper than the next 2TB ones (160+ for one other, but then 169+).
Performance is good enough for the cheapest 2TB SSD on the market.
Bought it as a gift for someone who didn't have enough storage on his gaming PC. Easy to install without needing cables etc is nice.


----------



## S73fan (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks for the review. I want to ask, if it is possible in the graphs to indicate what type is SSD -> SATA or NVME.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 4, 2022)

B3l1vl said:


> Thanks for the review. I want to ask, if it is possible in the graphs to indicate what type is SSD -> SATA or NVME.


It would make the graphs quite a bit more complicated to read, and you can usually see it from the grouping


----------



## Selaya (Jan 5, 2022)

maybe you could use diff colors? like, one for sata, one for pcie3.0 one for pcie4.0 or something?


----------

